# Door Deckers



## TimAZ (Mar 31, 2007)

Anyone else out there ever use DOOR DECKERS? 

See what they look like at www.speedpainting.com.

This is not affiliated with my website. I found this site because I was searching for a website name for my site. They already took this one. Their business name is 'Speed Painting' because the Owner's last name is 'Speed'.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

I use them all the time ! love them..will not do doors without them .


----------



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

It looks like a cool system. My question is do you have the doors ever get top heavy and act like they want to tip over.

Gary


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Look pretty neat, but I would also worry a little about the stability aspect. Looks like the doors screw to the apparatus. Be bad if they all fell over and ripped the ends out of the doors! Then there is the spot that has to be touched up where they attach. No biggie there though. I guess common sensew ould dictate how many to stack. I woulldn't think I would stack very many at all from the looks of it. Still better than laying/propping them all over the house.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

boman47k said:


> Look pretty neat, but I would also worry a little about the stability aspect. Looks like the doors screw to the apparatus. Be bad if they all fell over and ripped the ends out of the doors! Then there is the spot that has to be touched up where they attach. No biggie there though. I guess common sensew ould dictate how many to stack. I woulldn't think I would stack very many at all from the looks of it. Still better than laying/propping them all over the house.


I have stacked them as high as 12 doors or so ,as long as you place them carefully and center the weight ,no problems at all !!!!!!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Heheh, I can barely stack square blocks! If I had a lot of doors to do and was spraying them, I would use them though. I'd just have to be careful and not bump into them and hope others were too. They do give me an idea for making a stable rack though.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I use the door hangers, metal pieces that you screw into the top corners and set up the doors accordian style across the room like this: / \ / \ / \ / \. Any overspray issues with the door deckers? Also, then you have to have two people to carry the doors.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

yes, you do need 2 people to move the finished doors...as far as over spray.I spray them over here,and stack them over there like in a clean dust free room.this way they are up off of the dusty floor,and come out fine !


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

door deckers are the bomb! I used to do the accordian style but had problems with runs. Being able to spray them down flat is great. You can build up your mil thickness with no issues. Then turn and do other side and done. I usually spray them in basements . I build me a little booth out of those zip walls. I have some saw horses in the room. When i am done with a door my helper and i move the doors out to the "clean air" to avoid overspray and move the next one in. they really are great. Would never paint a door anyother way! I just bought 10 more at a pro show yesterday! I only stack them five high. If you don't have them centered in the door they can get wobbly.:clap:


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Do you do both sides at once? If so, since when things are flat most painters put it on 2x thick, does it sag on the bottom side?


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

Depends what kind of job. If I have the time to do two coats I do two thin coats and do both sides in same session. If I lay it on heavy, I spray one side of all the doors, let the paint set up and bring them back one at a time to spray the other sides.


----------



## TimAZ (Mar 31, 2007)

*Zero runs*

I've used them a number of times for staining and lacquering doors. I've used them for paint a little. When lacquer is applied to a vertical surface, it can run a little and build up on the edges while you are trying to keep the wet edge. I can do lacquer on doors now with zero runs.


----------

